# Seiko Chronograph H127 - 5000



## jog5000 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all..

I have the watch that my father gave to me about 30 years ago, 2 hours before he died.

Back then, I was a little kid and obviously had no idea what it would mean to me eventually.

The digital screen does not work, as it has a crack along the face of the watch. I've spoken to a number of dealers here in Cape Town, and they are refusing to touch the watch because it is out of guarantee.

Can anyone offer any advice on having it fixed? Or perhaps offer a watch they are willing to sell to me that I can use to sort my one out?

Thanks.

Daniel


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

There's one on eBay - 130408987771


----------

